# Show us your Christmas Tree!



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 28, 2007)

I know, I know, it's not even December yet...but it's always been a tradition in my family to put up Christmas decorations the day after Thanksgiving.

Here is a picture of our Christmas tree...it's an artificial because my brother, who visits daily, is allergic to real Christmas trees. 

View attachment 100_2506 (2).JPG


View attachment 100_2518.JPG


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 28, 2007)

Cute tree!!! Mine is up, but not decorated yet...but when it is, I'll definitely share pics!!


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 28, 2007)

I have personally moved 450 trees the past week, for my boss...

BAH, Humbug...


----------



## Suze (Nov 28, 2007)

up with the tree already??? 
where i live we usually wait to the 21-23 of december


yees people!!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 28, 2007)

susieQ said:


> up with the tree already???
> where i live we usually wait to the 21-23 of december
> 
> 
> yees people!!



If you think it's early now...there were people all over where I live who had Christmas decorations up right after Halloween! Now that's early!!!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 28, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Cute tree!!! Mine is up, but not decorated yet...but when it is, I'll definitely share pics!!




Yay!! I look forward to the pics!!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 28, 2007)

I always put my tree up Pearl Harbor weekend. It comes from when my sis and I would argue about what tree to put in the house, that my father quipped to my mother, "we'll pick the tree Pearl Harbor weekend that way we get all of the disasters out of the way." I usually get a live Christmas tree that weekend and that tree will last for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh Christmas tree, oh Christmas tree,
Oooh Christmas tree oh Christmas tree.

Ooooooh Christmas treeeeee, oh Christmas tree, oh Christmas treeee, oh Christmas tree!

Oh Christmas tree, oh Christmas tree,
Oooh Christmas tree oh Christmas tree.

We haven't put up our tree yet, it will probably be as spectacular as last years...


----------



## Shosh (Nov 28, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Oh Christmas tree, oh Christmas tree,
> Oooh Christmas tree oh Christmas tree.
> 
> Ooooooh Christmas treeeeee, oh Christmas tree, oh Christmas treeee, oh Christmas tree!
> ...




Very cute Stanley.

Oh Chanukah, Oh Chanukah,
Come light the menorah.
Let's have a party,
We'll all dance the Hora.

Can we post a pic of our Menorahs as well or is this just a Christmas thing? 
Meh, I was given a digital camera by my friend Dudi but it doesn't bloody work! Nice gift mate, it doesn't work.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 28, 2007)

Please post the menorah pics!! The owners of our company are jewish, and we have a Christmas tree AND a menorah up! I think they're lovely.... 








Susannah said:


> Very cute Stanley.
> 
> Oh Chanukah, Oh Chanukah,
> Come light the menorah.
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, my tree is HUGE! It's 9 ft!! I love it!! 



ChubbyBubbles said:


> Yay!! I look forward to the pics!!!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 28, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Please post the menorah pics!! The owners of our company are jewish, and we have a Christmas tree AND a menorah up! I think they're lovely....



My sister actually has the most beautiful Chanukiah. Chanukah does not start until next week. 

I love seeing all the beautiful Christmas trees in city each year. I now work in an Early Childhood centre in the heart of the city. It is a nice time of year. It has started to become very hot here and December 1st marks the beginning of summer for us.

Mmm Donuts and latkes. Mmm Christmas pudding and a roast dinner.


----------



## Foolish Fool (Nov 28, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Please post the menorah pics!! The owners of our company are jewish, and we have a Christmas tree AND a menorah up! I think they're lovely....


what about pictures of our Festivus poles? can we post pictures of our Festivus poles?


----------



## Shosh (Nov 28, 2007)

disconnectedsmile said:


> what about pictures of our Festivus poles? can we post pictures of our Festivus poles?



Yeah Festivus for the rest of us!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 28, 2007)

here is our tree. 

View attachment tree.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 28, 2007)

Go for it!! 



disconnectedsmile said:


> what about pictures of our Festivus poles? can we post pictures of our Festivus poles?


----------



## T'Rina-MsXXL (Nov 28, 2007)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> If you think it's early now...there were people all over where I live who had Christmas decorations up right after Halloween! Now that's early!!!



I hate to admit it but I had mine up a week before thanksgiving, it is just me so when I got in the mood I did it


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 28, 2007)

It's not much but it's something... Keep in mind, I DO stay in a dorm room... 

View attachment Picture 4.jpg


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 28, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> It's not much but it's something... Keep in mind, I DO stay in a dorm room...




How cute!! I LOVE it!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 28, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> here is our tree.




Awww! How cute!!!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 28, 2007)

disconnectedsmile said:


> what about pictures of our Festivus poles? can we post pictures of our Festivus poles?



Hmmm, I guess as long as it's decorated...you can post it...I think...lol!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 28, 2007)

:blush: I apologize if I offended anyone who doesn't put up a Christmas tree...please post any holiday pics of your decorations...Christmas, Hannukah, Kwanza, etc.!


----------



## Suze (Nov 28, 2007)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> If you think it's early now...there were people all over where I live who had Christmas decorations up right after Halloween! Now that's early!!!



That's just crazy...but I love Christmas, so i'm kinda jealous as well.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 28, 2007)

Remember, it's not about who has the biggest tree...


----------



## Shosh (Nov 29, 2007)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> :blush: I apologize if I offended anyone who doesn't put up a Christmas tree...please post any holiday pics of your decorations...Christmas, Hannukah, Kwanza, etc.!



No worries mate, nobody is offended.


----------



## Foolish Fool (Nov 29, 2007)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Hmmm, I guess as long as it's decorated...you can post it...I think...lol!


the Festivus pole IS a decoration. it needs no tinsel, as the tinsel is considered distracting.
i would thank you to not make fun of my holiday, thank you very much.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 29, 2007)

"Festivus for the Rest of us!"

Thank you, George Kastanza!


----------



## Foolish Fool (Nov 29, 2007)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> "Festivus for the Rest of us!"
> Thank you, George Kastanza!


it was actually George's dad who made the holiday.
and i thought his last name was C-o-s-t-a-n-z-a. 
o.*O*


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 29, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Remember, it's not about who has the biggest tree...



My tree is bigger than that... heheheheheheh... & other such innuendos.

Anyways, here's a gal I know cutting down a traditional Xmas tree (Xmas, not Christmas). 

View attachment xmas_800.jpg


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 29, 2007)

disconnectedsmile said:


> the Festivus pole IS a decoration. it needs no tinsel, as the tinsel is considered distracting.
> i would thank you to not make fun of my holiday, thank you very much.




I'm sorry...sniff, sniff


----------



## Mathias (Dec 2, 2007)

Here's our tree. Sorry it's a tad blurry.


----------



## prettysteve (Dec 2, 2007)

Here is my tree! 

View attachment 4 AugFootAnk.jpg


----------



## k1009 (Dec 2, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> Here's our tree. Sorry it's a tad blurry.



Is it just the angle of the tree or is yours ten million feet high?  That's christmas spirit!

I put up an advent calender, with chocolate in it, but I've eaten all the chocolate so I'm too embarassed to post a pic. I go to my parents' house for their christmas tree goodness.


----------



## Suze (Dec 2, 2007)

k1009 said:


> Is it just the angle of the tree or is yours ten million feet high?  That's christmas spirit!
> 
> I put up an advent calender, with chocolate in it, but I've eaten all the chocolate so I'm too embarassed to post a pic. I go to my parents' house for their christmas tree goodness.



haha! ditto everything!


----------



## k1009 (Dec 2, 2007)

susieQ said:


> haha! ditto everything!



 Is there any sweeter chocolate than stolen advent calender chocolate? I think not!


----------



## Missy9579 (Dec 2, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> Here's our tree. Sorry it's a tad blurry.




what a beautiful Tree!! 

it looks TALL!

I love this thread because we dont put up a tree in my house so at least I can see other peoples tree's!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 2, 2007)

k1009 said:


> Is it just the angle of the tree or is yours ten million feet high?  That's christmas spirit!
> 
> I put up an advent calender, with chocolate in it, but I've eaten all the chocolate so I'm too embarassed to post a pic. I go to my parents' house for their christmas tree goodness.



Yeah... it's on the lenghtly side.


----------



## Suze (Dec 2, 2007)

k1009 said:


> Is there any sweeter chocolate than stolen advent calender chocolate? I think not!



Can’t say I disagree…
I bought a calendar with my own money (and I’m almost 22 years old). But that doesn’t stop me from being totally embarrassed as if I had done a serious crime or something:blush:
Guess I should give it another try, they still sell calendars everywhere. 
At discount too! :smitten:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 2, 2007)

Me-oh-my-oh's 

View attachment tree4.jpg


----------



## k1009 (Dec 2, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Cant say I disagree
> I bought a calendar with my own money (and Im almost 22 years old). But that doesnt stop me from being totally embarrassed as if I had done a serious crime or something:blush:
> Guess I should give it another try, they still sell calendars everywhere.
> At discount too! :smitten:



I am very glad you brought that up, I was a bit too embarassed to admit to gobbling both my real calender and the unwanted ones :batting:. The second sweetest chocolate is that from discounted advent calenders. I like to wait until a few days after christmas when they're going for pennies. It's like delicious easter bunnies being even tastier when they've got giant sale stickets on them. Who am I to deny a lonely bunny a good home?

Please, someone put me in christmas jail before I commit even greater crimes against the christmas spirit :eat2:.


----------



## Suze (Dec 2, 2007)

k1009 said:


> I am very glad you brought that up, I was a bit too embarassed to admit to gobbling both my real calender and the unwanted ones :batting:. The second sweetest chocolate is that from discounted advent calenders. I like to wait until a few days after christmas when they're going for pennies. It's like delicious easter bunnies being even tastier when they've got giant sale stickets on them. Who am I to deny a lonely bunny a good home?
> 
> Please, someone put me in christmas jail before I commit even greater crimes against the christmas spirit :eat2:.



Christmas jail..heh! If something like that existed I would definitely be a regular.
I make food crimes all the time


----------



## bexy (Dec 2, 2007)

*my tree!!! it has candy canes on that i am pretty sure wont survive until christmas* :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't have a real tree as they're not often allowed in apartments and I think my cat would try and eat the whole thing. So this year I decorated my big plant. Hearts are from Ikea. :wubu:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 3, 2007)

FINALLY... here's mine... it's a biggie.....


----------



## bexy (Dec 3, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> I don't have a real tree as they're not often allowed in apartments and I think my cat would try and eat the whole thing. So this year I decorated my big plant. Hearts are from Ikea. :wubu:


*
lovely surly, cant u have an artificial tree in your apartment tho? its not as common in the uk to have a real tree, so mine is always fake and looks just as good!*



Violet_Beauregard said:


> FINALLY... here's mine... it's a biggie.....



*WOWO VI!! that is beautiful, you must have been decorating it since easter** *


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 3, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> lovely surly, cant u have an artificial tree in your apartment tho? its not as common in the uk to have a real tree, so mine is always fake and looks just as good!*




Oh probably, but that's a pain in the ass too.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you!! LOL... yeah it does take a while.... 




bexylicious said:


> *WOWO VI!! that is beautiful, you must have been decorating it since easter** *


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 3, 2007)

We have a very small apartment, so we just have a 4' tree. All the ornaments were made by family members (except for a couple that belonged to family members long since dead).


----------



## Missy9579 (Dec 8, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> FINALLY... here's mine... it's a biggie.....



WOW thats a wonderful tree!


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm fortunate enough to have space for several fabulous Christmas Trees!! I hope you enjoy looking at them as much I as love to decorate them!


----------



## bexy (Dec 8, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> I'm fortunate enough to have space for several fabulous Christmas Trees!! I hope you enjoy looking at them as much I as love to decorate them!


*
 what!?? are u a princess? *


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 9, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> what!?? are u a princess? *



I like to think so  ..and this is what my third floor apartment looks like! haha.

I'm just too embarrassed to show my real tree after seeing all the great ones here...so I "borrowed" these.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 9, 2007)

The Fuzzy Family Tree  

View attachment fuzzytree.jpg


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Dec 9, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> FINALLY... here's mine... it's a biggie.....



Wow! What a gorgeous tree!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Dec 9, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Christmas jail..heh! If something like that existed I would definitely be a regular.
> I make food crimes all the time



Lol! Same here...see you there!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you.... my family room is large... 24 ft x 24 ft... with 10 1/2 ft ceiling. My tree is 9 ft, sitting on a 12" wooden box. There is only a few inches between the top of the star and the ceiling. LOL It does take a while to do, but I love it when it's done. 

Thanks again!!




BigCutieViolet said:


> WOW thats a wonderful tree!





ChubbyBubbles said:


> Wow! What a gorgeous tree!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 9, 2007)

There are some really lovely trees posted so far..... wow.... just beautiful!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 10, 2007)

Here are a couple of pictures we took today. The first is our daughter in front of our Christmas tree and the second is one with Santa at Lake Arrowhead Village.


Stan


----------



## Britannia (Dec 10, 2007)

My menorah that Grandma left me (I have another one, but it's insanely gorgeous and complicated. I use this one because it's simpler) 

View attachment Picture 153.jpg


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 16, 2007)

ok, ive been looking forward to posting pics of my tree and decorated house. I finally finished today....eventhough my tree needs a little more lights but ill do that tommorrow, i was already tired.its nothing fancy but i love it. hope you enjoy them.





heres one of the parts decorated.





another one....





heres my tree with the lights on.....:smitten:





the small bar area





my table....





another tiny tree..its soo cute!










and finally my tree with the lights off....

sorry if i posted lots of pics...i just got carried away cuz last year i wasnt able to decorate due to being very ill but this year it is great....thanks guys!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 17, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> ok, ive been looking forward to posting pics of my tree and decorated house. I finally finished today....eventhough my tree needs a little more lights but ill do that tommorrow, i was already tired.its nothing fancy but i love it. hope you enjoy them.



Sweet Jebus! You must REALLY love decorating for the holidays...


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 17, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Sweet Jebus! You must REALLY love decorating for the holidays...



YES, i do! TY Lloyd!....


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 17, 2007)

Since we've been in this house (11 years), every year at Christmas we would put up an 8.5ft tree (very high beamed ceilings), with lots of ornaments and lights and all. I have collected ornaments for years and really have boxes and boxes of them. It is truly a lot of work but we always loved doing it, and made it a family affair with Rach and Charlie. We had always put our tree up and decorated the weekend after Thanksgiving. 

This will be our first Christmas without our kids (Rachael and Charlie moved to Ohio in August). It's been pretty hard for both Guy and I, and we weren't even sure we wanted to put up our tree. We've actually been pretty pitiful...especially me. Well, finally I broke down yesterday, cause I couldn't stand it anymore, and I talked Guy into putting up a small tree for us for Christmas. So he went shopping and found the perfect little 3 foot real tree (boy it smells good), and we decorated it today with just my favorite ornaments. We also hung up my wreath, garland and stockings on the fireplace. It's not anywhere near what we normally do, but it is sweet and feels warm and Christmassy, and has certainly perked me up a bit.

So here are the results...

Our fireplace....







Our little tree and Scottish Santa






And a close up of the tree.






Happy holidays, everyone!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 17, 2007)

How adorable!!! What a gorgeous family you have.....




fa_man_stan said:


> Here are a couple of pictures we took today. The first is our daughter in front of our Christmas tree and the second is one with Santa at Lake Arrowhead Village.
> 
> 
> Stan


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 17, 2007)

I love that little 3 ft tree!!! It is a great shape.... and looks beautiful!!





Sandie S-R said:


> Since we've been in this house (11 years), every year at Christmas we would put up an 8.5ft tree (very high beamed ceilings), with lots of ornaments and lights and all. I have collected ornaments for years and really have boxes and boxes of them. It is truly a lot of work but we always loved doing it, and made it a family affair with Rach and Charlie. We had always put our tree up and decorated the weekend after Thanksgiving.
> 
> This will be our first Christmas without our kids (Rachael and Charlie moved to Ohio in August). It's been pretty hard for both Guy and I, and we weren't even sure we wanted to put up our tree. We've actually been pretty pitiful...especially me. Well, finally I broke down yesterday, cause I couldn't stand it anymore, and I talked Guy into putting up a small tree for us for Christmas. So he went shopping and found the perfect little 3 foot real tree (boy it smells good), and we decorated it today with just my favorite ornaments. We also hung up my wreath, garland and stockings on the fireplace. It's not anywhere near what we normally do, but it is sweet and feels warm and Christmassy, and has certainly perked me up a bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 17, 2007)

Beautiful menorah!! And even better that it came from your Grandma... those are ALWAYS the best... 




Britannia said:


> My menorah that Grandma left me (I have another one, but it's insanely gorgeous and complicated. I use this one because it's simpler)


----------



## Ryan (Dec 17, 2007)

Here is a picture of my Christmas tree:














I don't bother getting one because my cat would just destroy it anyway.


----------



## Britannia (Dec 17, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Beautiful menorah!! And even better that it came from your Grandma... those are ALWAYS the best...



That's for darn sure!

I treasure it. I have all her dreidels, as well as sand from Tel Aviv that she bottled up and a small bottle of water from the Sea of Galilea.

I collect all sorts of religious iconography, but those are by far the most important, loved pieces in my collection.

P.S. Off topic, but I also have a mint edition of the March 10 1944 "Life" magazine, the day she was born. It's the centerpiece of my bookcase


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 19, 2007)

I finally took a pic of my $2.50 Target Christmas tree that I set up on the credenza (sp!?) behind my desk at work! LOL! 

View attachment mytree.JPG


----------



## Tarella (Dec 19, 2007)

Here are a couple of photos of last years tree...this year it's pretty much the same. The second one is of Raina, my daughter and I. The kids actually joked that the pink bow around my belly made me look like a present. Raina and I were just goofing around when the photo was taken.

Christmas is my favorite holiday of the year and I wish I had more time to do more. We decorate the front of our home and this year we have a lighted glass snowman and 6 foot lighted spiral tree that sit on a fake skating pond in front of our house. The pond is actually food coloring water that has been poured over the snow with blue lights that encircle the tree and snowman. 
Tara 

View attachment DSC00004.jpg


View attachment columbia 118.jpg


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 25, 2007)

Our Christmas tree, put up in record time, 2 days before Christmas (DH invited a gang over for a Christmas eve party ... and I was nearly the last to know about it ). Anyway, it gave me an excuse to decorate ... and our little guy is loving the pretty lights & shiny decorations ... as evidenced by his multiple attempts to eat them.


----------



## wi-steve (Jan 2, 2008)

Presents are almost all gone, but here's the tree. 

View attachment tree.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 20, 2008)

_&#9835;&#9835; BUMP TO THE WORLD... &#9835;&#9835;
&#9835;&#9835; fa la la la laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa &#9835;&#9835;​_
_*Let's see yer 2008 tree!*_​


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 20, 2008)

My batteries for my camera are dead..so here's a crappy cell phone pic...but damn I am proud of my tree..lol

50 bucks..for the prelit tree and 150 ornaments..I don't care if it is a charlie brown christmas tree


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's mine! 

View attachment 100_0478.JPG


View attachment 100_0372.JPG


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 21, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> I know, I know, it's not even December yet...but it's always been a tradition in my family to put up Christmas decorations the day after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Here is a picture of our Christmas tree...it's an artificial because my brother, who visits daily, is allergic to real Christmas trees.



I'm glad that someone resurrected this old thread, though it makes me feel a bit wistful. Nov. 25th marked the 20th anniversary of the day that Mrs Ho Ho and I discovered that she and I were now 'us'. This Christmas will be the 21st that we have spent together as a couple. Every year, except the first and this one, we went through the whole thing, bringing in a fresh, live tree, a bit sturdier each year as our collection of decorations grew.

This year, we decided that it is just too much to handle, although we may put up a small tree outside on our deck - lights and peanut buttered pine cones for the birds and squirrels.

However, we are pressing this device into use this year.




It is called a Greenfeet Sounding Marble Tree. We ran across it a few months ago in a coffee shop, while out on our bikes. It was too big to haul back that way, so we drove up the next day and bought it. You drop marbles into the top and they roll down from leaf to leaf, sounding out a sort of scale on the way. It is fascinating to our grandkids (raised on all sorts of electronic stuff that beeps and squawks and needs batteries) and they marvel at this new technology.

We were given the impression (mistaken) that it was a toy of Amish manufacture. It's a very cool gadget either way. We'll hang some lights and a few decorations on it and, like Cratchit's turkey, it will be enough.






Here's another view of the thing, with an actual kid (not ours) providing scale.


----------



## Aliena (Dec 21, 2008)

Like Mystical Misty, this is a cell phone pic...not exactly a clear picture. I was trying to get a pic of my baby girl looking up into the branches, but she was too quick for me! 

The WubbyTubby's Tree:

View attachment Sheila under the tree2.jpg



And here is a picture of our mantle:


----------



## troubadours (Dec 21, 2008)

tree in my dorm room:






closeup of angel:


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's my little tree, complete with round, little Santa's and Frosty and the Grinch, too! 

Merry Christmas, All!

:eat1: 

View attachment Tree.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 25, 2008)

Here's our tree - necessitated by a darling little ball of fluffy evil that eats _both_ natural and artificial trees (and when not trying to eat them, just sits and cries at them). So - we found one that's wrought iron (take THAT, kitteh!) - and covered it with glass, glitter and mirror ornamanents, uplighting it from beneath. It's one of the most unique and visually stunning trees we've ever had! The picture truly doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 25, 2008)

Britannia said:


> My menorah that Grandma left me (I have another one, but it's insanely gorgeous and complicated. I use this one because it's simpler)



That is a beautiful menorah!!!!

And kol ha-kavod on breaking the culturally exclusive cliquiness of this thread!!!!! Chag Chanukah Sameakh!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 25, 2008)

Here's ours (set up about 2 weeks ago). We went artificial about 3 years ago, and haven't looked back. The little one is a bit rough on a real tree, so this keeps things neater.

Merry Christmas, everyone. 

View attachment tree.jpg


----------



## Sugar (Dec 25, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Here's our tree - necessitated by a darling little ball of fluffy evil that eats _both_ natural and artificial trees (and when not trying to eat them, just sits and cries at them). So - we found one that's wrought iron (take THAT, kitteh!) - and covered it with glass, glitter and mirror ornamanents, uplighting it from beneath. It's one of the most unique and visually stunning trees we've ever had! The picture truly doesn't do it justice.



Ok...that is offically the coolest tree in the world. Not to mention the smartest work around! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## MsXXLBombshell (Dec 25, 2008)

Here is my gothy tree (I did not get the black tree since my ornaments are black mostly)







Close up of the ornaments I made




My tree topper





A picture of just some of the ornaments I made this year, not including 30 more of those spiders in the corner





I also bought a set of 18 burgandy ornaments in different textures and next year they will go on the tree as well.


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 28, 2008)

The main tree in our lounge 







And my little one in my bedroom


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 3, 2009)

I FINALLY got a pic of my tree. It's 9 feet tall, sitting on a 1 foot wooden box because the branches are so low, you can't put anything under it! LOL I never got my star on... I could reach it!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 30, 2009)

I made the tree topper all by my lonesome! lol


----------



## Laura2008 (Nov 30, 2009)

Here's my little artificial tree. 

View attachment xmas tree2.jpg


View attachment xmas tree.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 1, 2009)

Ours isn't up yet.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 1, 2009)

My tree is up.. Not lit or decorated.. got too pooped from driving 230 miles today with two amped kids in the back seat. It will be filled with jewel tones and silver stuff that i've collected over years. (then the sentimental stuff too)


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 1, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I made the tree topper all by my lonesome! lol



WHOOO very pretty Misty I love purple too it's my favorite color. You did a great job with that tree topper.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 1, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> WHOOO very pretty Misty I love purple too it's my favorite color. You did a great job with that tree topper.



Thank you! I really appreciate it


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 1, 2009)

here's what i have going so far: 

View attachment SV400038.JPG


View attachment SV400020.JPG


View attachment SV400025.JPG


View attachment SV400027.JPG


View attachment SV400032.JPG


----------



## comaseason (Dec 1, 2009)

Observe the greatness that is my tree. 

View attachment Photo on 2009-12-01 at 15.37 #3.jpg


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 1, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> here's what i have going so far:




oooooo so pretty..i love all the ivory and the old fashioned ornaments!! :wubu:


----------



## Crystal (Dec 1, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> here's what i have going so far:



Your home is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Linda (Dec 1, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> It's not much but it's something... Keep in mind, I DO stay in a dorm room...



Awww It's cute. Like a Charlie brown tree.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 1, 2009)

More purple madness.

Hopefully next year there will be a tv in place of the bow!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## superodalisque (Dec 2, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> oooooo so pretty..i love all the ivory and the old fashioned ornaments!! :wubu:



aww ty. i love my ornaments. they are what i call my family angels. they are black and white photos of the family members we have lost and baby pix in little frames. they mean a lot to me.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 2, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> More purple madness.
> 
> Hopefully next year there will be a tv in place of the bow!



i really love the shade of purple you chose . sooo pretty. its one of my fav colors.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 2, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> More purple madness.
> 
> Hopefully next year there will be a tv in place of the bow!



Looks great Misty!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 4, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Looks great Misty!



Thank you! I had fun with it!


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 14, 2009)

Here is mine finally got around to taking a picture of it. With flash and with natural light. 

View attachment Tree with flash.jpg


View attachment Tree no flash.jpg


----------



## Aliena (Dec 14, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Thank you! I had fun with it!



Very, very pretty Misty! I love the purple, silver, and white theme. I've thought about doing a color scheme, but I'm a total rainbow color gal. If I were to do something colorish-scheme-ish, I'd do something like yours. :happy:


----------



## Aliena (Dec 14, 2009)

We're still in the process of decorating and getting the house cleaned up for the holiday, but here's what we have so far. 

View attachment Christmas Coffee Table (480 x 360).jpg


View attachment Christmas Tree daylight (450 x 600).jpg


View attachment Fireplace scene2 (338 x 323).jpg


View attachment Getting Ready forda Christmas (480 x 360).jpg


----------



## Crystal (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's my mom's and my Christmas tree.  

View attachment 001.JPG


View attachment 002.JPG


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 14, 2009)

Aliena said:


> Very, very pretty Misty! I love the purple, silver, and white theme. I've thought about doing a color scheme, but I'm a total rainbow color gal. If I were to do something colorish-scheme-ish, I'd do something like yours. :happy:



Thank you very much! I can't wait until next year. We will hopefully have a 9ft tree and I can really jazz it up. I just hope the tree topper lasts...lol I'm not sure I can repeat it!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 14, 2009)

Absolutely stunning Ruffie, Aliena and Crystal


----------



## Aliena (Dec 16, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Here's my mom's and my Christmas tree.



Absolutely stunning! Thanks for sharing! :blush:


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 16, 2009)

Here's our tree. Alex has to be in front of the camera whenever i whip it out... So that's the only kind of photo i could get with his cheesy grin


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 16, 2009)

That is the best! The cheesy smile in front of the tree will be memories for years to come!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 17, 2009)

This is a bit of a repost, but this time the picture won't disappear.

We have been ducking in and out of our Duluth condo the last few months, doing some painting, lighting, et c. We were up there on Nov. 25, our 21st 'Spiritual' anniversary (of the day that she and I knew that we were now 'us'.) We wanted to leave something on the window to celebrate the passing of the seasons and upcoming holidays. We were going to string some lights in the shape of a tree, but wound up with a couple of lopsided, intertwined hearts, with the number '21' inside.

We decided to string some lights on our window to last through the holiday season. After considering trees, messages, et c., we strung our lights as you see below - two hearts, co-mingled. The figure '21' (viewed backward from inside) is that anniversary. These hearts express every annual holiday and cause for celebration that we know.

Our anniversaries (spiritual - yesterday - and wedding in May, one year and six months later.
Thanksgiving: Mrs Ho Ho is the cause for my eternal thankfulness.
Christmas: She is the present under the tree of life.
New Year's: She is the renewal of my life, and continues to be so, day by day.
Ground Hog Day: The day when I crawled out of my hole, saw the sunshine, and stuck around to enjoy it.
Valentine's Day: What more can I say?
Mrs Ho Ho's birthday - another day to kiss the ground she walks upon.
April Fool's Day - To celebrate when this poor fool didn't get fooled.
July 4th: Two hearts, bonded together in love, REALLY are free.
Hallowe'en: There's nothing scarier than the thought of life without Mrs Ho Ho.

Enjoy our hearts, and the splendor of Lake Superior.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 17, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> That is the best! The cheesy smile in front of the tree will be memories for years to come!



I just love that cheesy smile. I have some pics around here somewhere that i'm doing the same exact face when i was about his age. So it's genetic  He makes that face whenever i get the camera out even just to charge it or get photos off the card


----------



## Mathias (Dec 17, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> Here's our tree. Alex has to be in front of the camera whenever i whip it out... So that's the only kind of photo i could get with his cheesy grin



Aww! How adorable!


----------



## Aliena (Dec 18, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> Here's our tree. Alex has to be in front of the camera whenever i whip it out... So that's the only kind of photo i could get with his cheesy grin



Absolutely precious Megan! You can tell your lil'guy is incredibly excited to see Santa; his beautiful smile says it all! :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's the tree in our conservatory!


----------



## Crystal (Dec 20, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Here's the tree in our conservatory!



Oh wow! So pretty.  I normally don't like trees with white lights, but this one is an exception. It's so festive. :happy:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Dec 21, 2009)

Our tree unlit without the tree skirt...and lit with tree skirt =)

Merry Christmas...Happy Hannukah and Happy New Year to all! 

View attachment 100_4323.JPG


View attachment 100E4485.JPG


----------



## Crystal (Dec 21, 2009)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Our tree unlit without the tree skirt...and lit with tree skirt =)
> 
> Merry Christmas...Happy Hannukah and Happy New Year to all!




Such a pretty tree! Beautiful Christmas-y colors.


----------

